# Pen raised birds



## backhome (Oct 25, 2004)

Does anyone know where I can find some hen pheasants for sale in central ND? I'd like to release some to, hopefully, start improving the numbers on some land I have.


----------



## Britman (Dec 18, 2002)

you can try Dakota Gamebirds in Bismarck


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Not to be a wet blanket, but your money would be better spent improving your habitat.

Build it and they will come. I have seen it with my own eyes here in SE ND.

It seems that the only population that increases with pen raised pheasants is predators.

Good luck, PM me if you want some advice on improving your habitat.


----------

